# Happy Birthday Lee Jun Fan!



## Takai (Nov 27, 2013)

He would have been 73 today.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2013)

.


----------

